# Tanning Beds



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 28, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone on here uses tanning beds?


----------



## user3 (Dec 28, 2005)

I am going to PM you with a little something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






But....Yes I tan indoors.


----------



## JJones (Dec 29, 2005)

--


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Dec 29, 2005)

Girls, please don't do it. I spent a lot of my teenage years either outdoors or in the tanning bed. I'm 28 and have had 3 skin cancers removed so far. 2 were squamous cell carcinomas, and 1 was melanoma. Fortunately, all were caught very early,and hadn't spread to any other body part,  and I have no residual medical issues because of it. I was told by my doctor to expect to have more throughout my life. I thought it was a non-issue for me because I was of mixed (native American) heritage, tanned easily and never burned. It is something I always have to be aware of now. I check my skin constantly for changes and unusual spots. 
I'm not trying to preach at anyone. I just want you to know that it is very damaging to even young skin.


----------



## elan (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes, I tan in tanning beds occasionally, never for too many minutes though.  I work at a salon, so it's free for me.


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 30, 2005)

i can't lie, i love the fact that i get a real-looking tan in like a week that actually is REAL, technically. BUT, it's seriously horrible for your skin, and i'd rather be pale than wrinkly down the road, and as vain as thAt seems, being wrinkly is one of the more "not as bad" reasons for why you shouldn't do it...hello, melanoma!


----------



## Cruella (Dec 30, 2005)

I loathe tanning beds.  I don't care if you only use them once in a while or that you only use them for a few minutes at a time - you are damaging your skin.  There is absolutely no such thing as a "safe" tan, except for those sunless tanning lotions.

Even if you don't get skin cancer, you will develop wrinkles, freckles and other skin discolorations over time.  Learn to accept your skin tone and try to work with it.


----------



## user3 (Dec 30, 2005)

To those that DO NOT TAN:


 I understand where you are coming from and reasons that you have behind not tanning. However, Dreamergirl3 and the rest of us that like to tan have the right to do as we please  and  to discuss it without any interference. We understand your concerns.

Feel free to start your own thread about reasons not to tan.

So, if we could keep this thread/discussion to the original question that would be great.


Thank you!


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 1, 2006)

That's a fair enough ask, Zap2it. I don't think anyone against tanning means to hijack the tanning threads, but let's all do our best to not do so? 

I have a question: a physiotherapist friend of mine told me that he has known a few people who got very sunburnt and skin started to peel, so they went once-off to a solarium/tanning bed and it apparently made their tans last longer in addition to lessening the peeling of the skin? 

Does anyone know how this works? He said this was for people who don't usually get sunburnt and have more pigmented skin than fair-skinned people. Sounds interesting, but bizarre too!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 1, 2006)

girlie i used to work at a tanning salon,awesome,bestest job cept for me working 58 or so hrs a week w/o overtime :-( that is why i quit.but i love tanning wether it be outdoors or indoors,and i loooove the designer skin line,preferably godess ugh smells so goood,omg i wanna go back now lol,but i need to stop buyin so much damn mac! lol,i dont think its bad to tan,i like myself better tanned.which would you rather see,my big butt pale or TAN lol.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 1, 2006)

oh they do have what the call a "bronzing bed" i dunno if thats what ur talking bout pixie,but it tans the top 2 or 3 layers of your skin,w/o burning you,so when you get a "deeper" tan you wont lose it as fast when you exfoliate and whatnot,ALWAYS exfoliate,if not youll end up patchy and funky lookin,specially if you use a bronzer in the bed


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cruella* 
_I loathe tanning beds.  Learn to accept your skin tone and try to work with it._

 
hmm if we learn to love our skin color,then why dont we learn to love what god gave us and not wear make up some can do harm like some piggies lol,just a thought,ppl tan for same reasons ppl wear make up,or have a certain hair color real or not,thats damaging also,but most ppl do it.get what im sayin?


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info prppygrl. I know next to nothing about tanning beds!


----------



## user3 (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prppygrl69* 
_oh they do have what the call a "bronzing bed" i dunno if thats what ur talking bout pixie,but it tans the top 2 or 3 layers of your skin,w/o burning you,so when you get a "deeper" tan you wont lose it as fast when you exfoliate and whatnot,ALWAYS exfoliate,if not youll end up patchy and funky lookin,specially if you use a bronzer in the bed_

 

The "bronzing" bed that you speak of is almost 100% UVA which those tan deeper than the  UVB rays. Most beds are a mix of UVA and UVB. solarium is just a different type of tanning. It is very much like using 100% UVA bed. It is a combo of UVA & UVB but consist mostly of UVA.Here is some info that found that can explain things better than me about solarium tanning.
http://www.betterhealth.vic.gov.au/b...s?OpenDocument
While we still need UVB to help produce a tan you can use mainly UVA.
The problem between the 2 is simple. UVB is known as the burning ray. UVA is known as the deep down tanning ray. So while the UVB ray does not cause as much long term damage it does cause the most serious damage. UVA tans deeper so it causes long term damage.

I worked in tanning salons since I was very young and I have went to  many product and skin training seminars. I hold several certificates in tanning and skin care. I helped one tanning salon become one of the top 50 in the US. So I know more than a little bit about tanning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Anything can be bad for you but moderation is the key!*




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_  That's a fair enough ask, Zap2it. I don't think anyone against tanning means to hijack the tanning threads, but let's all do our best to not do so?_

 
Just trying to keep things on track. No one wants to be preached at. KWIM. As I had already mentioned to you.


I would also like to point out that all of us need some type of UV expose. It is healthy for us.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 2, 2006)

I tan easily and don't burn but because I live in England much of the time and sunshine has been declared illegal since 1367 when the king noticed the peasants didn't work in the fields if it was sunny I normally look very pale.

I did use a tanning booth (stand-up rather than a bed) before my first trip to the USA as I was concerned that the brilliant dazzle from my white legs might cause a hazard to general aviation.

Now that I get to the USA several times a year I find this isn't necessary.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 2, 2006)

Zap2it, that's truly amazing, and would explain why naturally darker people do tan with a bit more ease than some. I've spent the past 2-3 years indoors 'convalescing' and as a result, instead of tanning easily, I now am more likely to burn!

It's slightly off topic, but this also explains how a few years ago, I came home to Melbourne from an English summer WITH a tan, much to the shock of my Aussie pals. The ozone layer is less depleted there, and when you're in the sun, you can feel the difference. Whereas in Australia, 10mins and the sun hurts everyone's skin.

Apparently, our bodies (covered with our largest organ, the skin) needs at least 4 mins' full exposure to sunlight (or what sunlight contains etc.) for vit K or D? I forget which one.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 2, 2006)

Vitamin D is what the skin can synthesize on exposure to the sun.  You can also get it easily from dietary sources though.  You don't see rickets which is caused by a vitamin D deficiency very often these days in the developed world.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_*Anything can be bad for you but moderation is the key!*_

 
i agree 100%


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm a very inexperienced tanner. Usually its frustrating because with self tanners (ALL self tanners, from dept. store,to drugstores, to airbrush spray tans at SPAS, to Spray Tans) don't react well with my skin...they always make me stink whenever I get wet. Theres more but I wont bore you with the details, lol.

So I decided to try indoor tanning since I've always been curious about it. This place by my house had a 5 for 25$ package, so I figured why not! It was ok. The beds are very uncomfortable, especially on my heels. also, my backside was darker then the front...i'm assuming because its in closer contact than the front, but argh! Still frustrating, not gettin a completely even tan! And sitting there for 20 minutes was a really long time...I guess I'm just impatient!

Next time if I tan again, I'm going to look around at other salons...granted, theres only one close to where I live and all the others are across town, I'd feel better knowing what my options are.

Too bad I know NOTHING about tanning! heehee


----------



## JJones (Jan 3, 2006)

--


----------



## user3 (Jan 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_I'm a very inexperienced tanner. Usually its frustrating because with self tanners (ALL self tanners, from dept. store,to drugstores, to airbrush spray tans at SPAS, to Spray Tans) don't react well with my skin...they always make me stink whenever I get wet. Theres more but I wont bore you with the details, lol.

So I decided to try indoor tanning since I've always been curious about it. This place by my house had a 5 for 25$ package, so I figured why not! It was ok. The beds are very uncomfortable, especially on my heels. also, my backside was darker then the front...i'm assuming because its in closer contact than the front, but argh! Still frustrating, not gettin a completely even tan! And sitting there for 20 minutes was a really long time...I guess I'm just impatient!

Next time if I tan again, I'm going to look around at other salons...granted, theres only one close to where I live and all the others are across town, I'd feel better knowing what my options are.

Too bad I know NOTHING about tanning! heehee_

 

Flip every other time you tan. So once on your back the next time on your stomach.
What lotion are you using?

I would look around at different salons if the beds are not comfortable. Ask to see the beds. Actually, a good salon will have their employees show you around the salon. If the person just wants to take your money and toss you in a bed go somewhere else! Also check to see if they are have a membership to Smart Tan. It does not always ensure you will get great beds with good service but it is a start. This means that most of the time the workers have had a bit of training on how not to burn. Typically workers who are trained with the smart tan system also like to like learn about lotions. Lotions play a HUGE role in how well you tan and they help take care of your skin. Dry skin will not tan as well as good well taken care of moisturized skin. Plus, tanning dry has bad side effects like causing wrinkles faster.
If you have any questions you can always contact me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Plus I hope that site I sent you has been helpful.


----------



## user3 (Jan 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JJones* 
_@ dreamergirl

I think you have to turn around  every 3 minutes.

@ all

The only problem I have is that my face  is  still  paler than the rest of the body. What can i do about it?_

 

Don't tan the face, instead use a bronzer or self tanner.


----------



## stacey (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm an assistant manager for tanning salon, as well as it being my second job. If you're concerned about your skin under UV light then try the Mystic Tan - spray on tan. It lasts abtou 4 - 7 days depending on other factors.

With tanning beds they have 2 types of UV rays - UVA & UVB - as opposed to the sun which has 3 rays, UVC being the most dangerous which tanning beds block out.  UVA rays tan the second layer of your skin which creates a base so when you jump in other beds with mostly UVB ray you won't get over exposed/burn. UVB ray tans the first layer of your skin which maximizes your tan. 

The BEST way to tan is using a lotion specifically made for indoor tanning. (Coppertone & Hawaiian Tropic, for example, has too much oil in them which messes with the protective layer on the beds.) Did you know you loose up to 7 mins of your tan when tanning without a lotion? Why? It's because it takes 7mins for the UV rays to get past the dead layer of skin and then to tanning your skin! Plus, you get tanner faster & longer AND you get darker!

Also, if you are tanning your face I would suggest getting a tanning lotion specifically made for you face. Body lotion tend to be heavier or might even clog your pores.

If you want to tan faster and you're an advanced tanner I would suggest using a lotion with a Tingle in it. What it does is speed up the blood circulation so you get tanner faster.

Zap2it is right. At the tanning salon I work at it is mandatory to show a new client a tour around our facility and show them beds and tell them the information about them.


----------



## Moppit (Jan 3, 2006)

I tan indoors once a year before I go to the Carribean so I don't burn as much when I get there.  Yes I know that tanning is not good no matter what but I would rather get a base tan indoors than look like a lobster after enjoying a week on vacation.


----------



## user3 (Jan 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey* 
_
With tanning beds they have 2 types of UV rays - UVA & UVB - as opposed to the sun which has 3 rays, UVC being the most dangerous which tanning beds block out.  UVA rays tan the second layer of your skin which creates a base so when you jump in other beds with mostly UVB ray you won't get over exposed/burn. UVB ray tans the first layer of your skin which maximizes your tan. _

 

We do not get UVC rays out in the sun either. The Ozone  absorbs the rays. Now in the distant future as we (mankind) deplete the ozone at some point in time the earth will be exposed to UVC but for now we are safe.

Sorry, not trying to correct you. Just sayin'...


----------



## user3 (Jan 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moppit* 
_I tan indoors once a year before I go to the Carribean so I don't burn as much when I get there.  Yes I know that tanning is not good no matter what but I would rather get a base tan indoors than look like a lobster after enjoying a week on vacation._

 

You are very wise. A burn is much more harmful to your skin than just getting a base tan to protect yourself!
I won't go into all the boring details.


----------



## user3 (Jan 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_
Apparently, our bodies (covered with our largest organ, the skin) needs at least 4 mins' full exposure to sunlight (or what sunlight contains etc.) for vit K or D? I forget which one._

 

Yup, good old Vitamin D.
There are many ways to get your D for the day. The thing with Sunlight and D is a bit complicated.
What we need is ten to fifteen minutes of sunlight/exposure at least 2x's per a week  without sunscreen is usually sufficient to provide adequate vitamin D. So many things play a huge part that could keep you from getting the right amount of sun. The season,where you are located (geography), time of day, cloud cover,  and smog, affect UV ray exposure and vitamin D synthesis. Vitamin D functions as a hormone, it sends a signal to the intestines to increase the absorption of calcium and phosphorus.Vitamin D is  used by your body to maintain normal blood levels of calcium and phosphorus.
Yes, you can take supplements. The main reason why the Sun is seen as great D intact is because some peope's bodies simply can not breakdown and absorb D in their digestive tract. In the past 10 yrs vitamin D deficiency is on the rise due to  the sun scares. Which don't get me wrong people have plenty of need to be worried when you over do it.

Ok I think I have went on too much about this. LOL


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 3, 2006)

@ Zap2it

I use Australian Gold Dark Accelerator (no tingle, no heat, no bronzers, just a reg old accelerator). Too bad I hate the smell haha! Definately next time I'm going to turn around every few times, I'd rather have a semi-white face and use bronzers on it than my whole backside being darker than the front!

Luckily, there are a few Smart Tan salons in San Jose, just a little far but as I said before, I'd rather make a drive and feel like I'm in better hands, then being tossed into a sunbed. As far as lotions go, I think I'm going to try this new accelerator from California Tan. I heard OK things on the site you told me about (which is a BIG help, btw...just a lot of info for me to take in haha!). Where do you purchase your lotions? The ones they have at the salons are pretty pricey...I was thinking maybe one of those online lotion outlet things? Thanks again for all of your help!


----------



## stacey (Jan 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_We do not get UVC rays out in the sun either. The Ozone  absorbs the rays. Now in the distant future as we (mankind) deplete the ozone at some point in time the earth will be exposed to UVC but for now we are safe.

Sorry, not trying to correct you. Just sayin'..._

 
I didn't even catch that I missed saying that. Thanks for the add.


----------



## user3 (Jan 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_@ Zap2it

I use Australian Gold Dark Accelerator (no tingle, no heat, no bronzers, just a reg old accelerator). Too bad I hate the smell haha! Definately next time I'm going to turn around every few times, I'd rather have a semi-white face and use bronzers on it than my whole backside being darker than the front!

Luckily, there are a few Smart Tan salons in San Jose, just a little far but as I said before, I'd rather make a drive and feel like I'm in better hands, then being tossed into a sunbed. As far as lotions go, I think I'm going to try this new accelerator from California Tan. I heard OK things on the site you told me about (which is a BIG help, btw...just a lot of info for me to take in haha!). Where do you purchase your lotions? The ones they have at the salons are pretty pricey...I was thinking maybe one of those online lotion outlet things? Thanks again for all of your help!_

 
I totally forgot we lived semi close to each other!
Ahh..I love the smell of the Dark gold!!!
I am not a huge Cal Tan fan but it is a popular line and it does get the job done. Butter and Beach Bum Rum were my faves for years!
Cal Tans makes a line called Matahari Tanning lotions now those I love!
Right now I am using a John Abate one called Spectrum. It smells like dove soap! I love JA products.
Yes, tanning lotions can be some ChaChing! I buy from the Salons because I know the product is fresh. I bought one online before and when I got it let's just say it was not good.
I am trying to think of a line that is not so pricey. If I think of it I will let you know.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 3, 2006)

goodness,no really im sorry,must have been tough.i kind of lost my breath for a sec.yeah my dad's mom died of cancer,my uncle died of cancer,i thought i had cancer,my sis had cancer,both my brothers,so i can see where your coming from.it's not a subject to take lightly.


----------



## xwithoutux (Jan 29, 2006)

Is it true that after you tan in a tanning bed that you aren't supposed to shower for 24 hours or am I just losing it?


----------



## Sarah (Jan 29, 2006)

no thats not true


----------



## xwithoutux (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sarah* 
_no thats not true_

 
Alright.   Thank you.


----------



## user3 (Jan 29, 2006)

nope but it is best to give your skin some down time.

we always rec'd at least 2 hours but during a seminar once a guy for Cal Tans told us it is best if they can wait 6 hours... However, this will not play a major factor in your tan.

You do need to wait 24 hours before tanning again.
 The reason why is your skin takes 24 hours to "process" the tan.  Usually when you see bad tans they go too often and they tan back to back. For your best overall tan follow the 24hr rule and keep your skin well moisturizered!!


----------



## xwithoutux (Jan 30, 2006)

Thank you so much.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi xwithoutux - I merged the thread you started with another larger and older one on tanning beds, and stickied so you can find it easily.


----------



## user2 (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm naturally pale and don't use tanning beds because a) I don't wanna have wrinkles as deep as the Grand Canyon when I'm "old" (we have a pretty celeb example in Germany) b) I can't afford a second foundation for my tanned face! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







And I keep telling me all the time that I'm a star in Asia where everybody wants to be superpale! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't tan in summer either!! I hate it! A frind of mine is a Filipina and she's in the sun for 10 minutes and you can see that she got tanned! Argh!!!


----------



## laurenmo88 (Feb 10, 2006)

i tan in tanning salons, too - but only to prematurely start my summer tanning, i live in AZ where it shines 24/7 in summer and if u dont have a tan it's obvious you're a hermit...tanning salons are harmful i agree with those who've said so - but if u dont go every day and just like once a week or once a month/use a lotion that will help protect ur skin/and wear protective eyewear, i feel that tanning in a bed is a good way to get a tan , especially if u cant tan outside where u live!


----------



## DaisyDee (Feb 10, 2006)

I tan...have for years...but only in moderation.


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 11, 2006)

I go tanning in my backyard with my mom...NUDE! lol or with a thong. and we dont have to pay to go tanning anymore.  It gets so hot and sunny over where I live its hard to avoid the sun.  Even though I use sunblock I still get tanned and burnt in some areas like my shoulders.  GAWD The things we do to look beautiful!

andwhen I tan my legs my knees get darker than the rest of my legs.  I dont like it! do you girls have this problem? I tried putting sunblock on the knees but it still gets dark bleh any possible suggestions ya'll might have??


----------



## user3 (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 
_I go tanning in my backyard with my mom...NUDE! lol or with a thong. and we dont have to pay to go tanning anymore.  It gets so hot and sunny over where I live its hard to avoid the sun.  Even though I use sunblock I still get tanned and burnt in some areas like my shoulders.  GAWD The things we do to look beautiful!

andwhen I tan my legs my knees get darker than the rest of my legs.  I dont like it! do you girls have this problem? I tried putting sunblock on the knees but it still gets dark bleh any possible suggestions ya'll might have?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Try to exfoliate your legs and knees to get a good even tan. I would say reapply the sunblock on your knees every hour should help. Naturally knees tend to be darker and the darker we get the darker your knees will get.

Also reapply sunscreen often to any areas where you tend to burn. Burning your skin is the worse thing you can do. Burning actually causes more damage than just tanning alone.

Also taking good care of you skin will ensure beautiful skin. (duh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) My mother is proof of that! The woman is 48 and I swear she looks to be about 35 some have even thought she was in her twenties! My mother has been a sunworshiper her whole life. A few things she taught me: SPF always on your face and hands! Those you can put bronzer on later. 2nd Always love your skin...moisturize, moisturze and exfoliate! Take your vitamins and eat right.  Moderation is the key!!
I have to say the woman is right! Since I was little she has either tanned in beds or outside and  you wouldn't know it looking at her skin. Her mom is the say way! Now my aunt who lives in AZ did the exact opposite. She looks 10 yrs older than my grandma but is actually younger.


----------



## RavnAnn1702 (Feb 20, 2006)

I have been tanning for a while now but I dont do it as often anymore. Dont want wrinkles when I get older!


----------



## blondekitten (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm sure a lot of you have heard of Iamtan.com but for those of you who haven't, they are a really great message board! I just came across it and have already learned so much about tanning!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Mar 21, 2006)

Nessa I totally agree with you.
Moderation, and care are so imporatnt.
 I have tanned for about 15 years.
 I still wear sunblock and spf in the real sun and protect my face and lips in the tanning beds.
 exfoliate and moisturize!!!
 DO NOT BURN, and you will have beautiful skin for a long time to come.
 burning and over sunning in the real sun has always been the problem with me. If GOD FORBID I ever get skin cancer, I *know* it was those awful burns that likely caused it, not the slow moderate and controlled tan that I got in the beds.I can live with the informed descisions that I have made.
 Now at 32 the only skin issuse or wrinkles i have are from sleep deprivation. If i get a decent amount of sleep they dissapear!
That ad good skin care that emphasizes health cell renewal does a TON of good. and drinking WATER!!!
The emotional mental and physial benefits of tanning and so important to me.
It cures my kp,excema and S.A.D.
I start out slow and build up over time, always use lotions good sense.


----------



## suebabyhappymeal (Mar 26, 2006)

I used to tan.  I've probably tanned on about 4 different occasions, but I decided not to anymore.  We all know it's not the healthiest thing to do and I just decided not to tan anymore.

Although I do miss being so brown!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was waiting to be picked up after a lecture and I couldn't help but lift my skirt up while I sat down and waited.

Anyhow, I used to go into a booth.  It's a standup booth, I preferred those to the beds.  Even though they wipe the beds down after each use I still feel gross lying down on it naked, plus I think booths give a better result.  

With the showering after tanning thing, I was under the impression it only applied if you were using a tanning lotion or accelerator that had a bronzer in it.

I never tanned my face, and now I'm actually quite vigilant about sun protection.  I don't have any visible changes that have occured due to my tanning (wrinkles, spots,etc) but who knows what could happen in the future.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_Girls, please don't do it. I spent a lot of my teenage years either outdoors or in the tanning bed. I'm 28 and have had 3 skin cancers removed so far. 2 were squamous cell carcinomas, and 1 was melanoma. Fortunately, all were caught very early,and hadn't spread to any other body part,  and I have no residual medical issues because of it. I was told by my doctor to expect to have more throughout my life. I thought it was a non-issue for me because I was of mixed (native American) heritage, tanned easily and never burned. It is something I always have to be aware of now. I check my skin constantly for changes and unusual spots. 
I'm not trying to preach at anyone. I just want you to know that it is very damaging to even young skin._

 
i HATE then too, have very strong opinions on them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my friend goes on them whos dad is indian so shes darker skinned anyway, i feel its so silly cos it is so damaging, you can see it like women who go on holiday every year to somewhere hot and have wrinkly brown chests ew


----------



## mspixieears (May 8, 2006)

Could I please just remind people that the purpose of this thread is to discuss *tanning beds* and not to dispense advice or criticism related to their usage?

If you oppose the topic in question, I do believe there are one or two threads already discussing the cons of tanning etc. and kindly direct such posts for those threads.

I'm not saying I support or condone the usage of tanning beds but I think those who use them have the right to discuss without feeling like someone will jump down their throats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope that makes sense, please don't think I'm trying to be rude, I promise I'm not, just want to keep things friendly here and it's a bit hard to do that when one member starts swearing at and attacking another.


----------



## chiq (May 8, 2006)

i prefer stand-up machines. i've tried tanning-beds, but i think stand-ups just give a more even tan. plus, i just have this mentality that it's more sanitary since your not touching your bare body on something something someone else was just using a few minutes ago..


----------



## Shimmer (May 18, 2006)

interesting article on tanning and the benefits and dangers thereof.


----------



## quandolak (May 18, 2006)

.......


----------

